# Best books/resources on Calvinism and Arminianism



## panicbird (Jun 24, 2004)

What are some of the best books defending Arminianism? What is the best that they have put forward? From what I have heard, Dave Hunt is a joke. What do they have that is better? I want the strong man, not the straw man.

Also, what are some of the best books defending Calvinism? What is the best we have done? And no smarty &quot;The Bible&quot; answers, either. 

Lon


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know about the best book supporting Arminianism but one of the best books I have read regarding Calvinism is by John Girardeau titled &quot;Calvinism and Evangelical Arminianism&quot;. He does a very good job of comparing what would be considered more modern Arminianism with Calvinism. In fact he makes the comment that the Arminians of his day (late 19th century) went well beyond Arminius and Wesley.


----------



## Scot (Jun 24, 2004)

I like &quot;An Antidote Against Arminianism&quot; by Christopher Ness.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 24, 2004)

John Owen I believe has one.

blade


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 24, 2004)

1) The Bible! 

2) I may sound a bit unejukatd for suggesting &quot;Chosen By God,&quot; but I think it's really solid and it's to Sproul's credit that he can write in a way that anticipates questions and answers them before they're asked.


----------



## panicbird (Jun 24, 2004)

[quote:c4a0727b57][i:c4a0727b57]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:c4a0727b57]
1) The Bible! 
[/quote:c4a0727b57]

As a defense of Arminianism? :bs2::bs2:


----------



## Radar (Jun 25, 2004)

*Robert Picirilli book, "Grace, Faith, FreeWill"*

I don't know it personally. Does anyone out there have any thoughts or review of the material? Seems to be a more exegetical defense of early Arminianism, and attempts to refute Calvinism, in a mild-mannered non-DaveHunt tone. I saw this on amazon.com.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 25, 2004)

I have seen respectable, scholarly Arminians quote it as we would quote Owen, maybe. In the [i:87c4b69c9d]book Four Views on Eternal Security[/i:87c4b69c9d], Arminian Stephen Ashby quotes it, and the quotes are historically interesting. How good is the book? I couldn't say. Better than Dave Hunt, more than likely.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 25, 2004)

http://members.tripod.com/~kevinjthompson/sovereign_grace.htm
Try this under the Anti-Grace section


----------

